# Frage zu UML Klassen-Diagramm



## hdi (17. Nov 2008)

hey,

ich hab mir zwar jetz bei Wiki einiges durchgelesen, aber irgendwie ist mir folgendes nicht ganz klar:

Attribute einer Klasse werden in ein Klassendiagramm nur geschrieben, wenn sie kein eigenständiges
Modellobjekt sind, d.h. ja dann nur die Grunddatentypen int, double, String, ...

Wenn ich jetz ein Attribut habe, dass aber eine eigene Klasse ist, wie mach ich das dann genau?

Bsp: Die Klasse "Spieler" hat ein Attribut:


```
private Pofile myProfile;
```

Ist das ne Assoziation, oder ne Aggregation? Der Unterschied von Aggregation und Assoziation ist mir, denke ich, eigentlich klar, aber nicht der Unterschied zwischen Assoziation und den andren beiden. Wie mal ich das?
Und vorallem wie is das mit den Multiplizitäten?

Sagen wir mal die Klasse "Archiv" hat eine Liste von Objekten der Klasse "Dokument":


```
private List<Dokument> archivedDocuments;
```

An welches Ende schreib ich dann die Multiplizität? Bei der Archiv-Klasse, oder bei der Dokument-Klasse?

Danke


----------



## Oli (17. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

also ich würde sagen es handelt sich um eine Assoziation. Eine Aggregation wäre es ja wenn das Profil auch ohne den Spieler bestehen könnte. Meines Erachten kann es das aber nicht. Wenn doch, dann ist es eine Aggregation.

Multiplizitäten: archievedDoks (1) --- Dokument (n)


----------



## hdi (17. Nov 2008)

Danke !

Aber wo ist jetz der Unterschied zwischen Komposition und Assoziation? Oder ist Assoziation was abstraktes, und damit immer entweder Komposition oder Aggregation?


----------



## Oli (18. Nov 2008)

Also, die Assoziation beschreibt ja die Beziehung zwischen deinen Typen. Nun hier gibt´s dann eben die Aggregation, die definiert die Enden der Assoziation genauer:

Bsp: Aggregation: Haus --- Eigentümer Ein Haus kann mehrere Eigentümer haben und ein Eigentümer kann mehrere Häuser haben. 

Bsp: Komposition: Bank -- Konto. Ein Konto ist immer genau einer und nur einer Bank zugeordnet

Die Assoziation ist der "Strich" zwischen zwei Elementen. Er sagt erstmal nur aus, dass diese beiden Entitäten in irgend einer Beziehung zueinander stehen. Die Aggregation ist die "Raute", hier wird festgelegt wie oft eine Entität existieren kann. Dier Komposition ist ein Sonderfall der Aggregation "ausgefüllte Raute". Die Entität kann entweder gar nicht oder genau einmal existieren.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. Wenn das aber für dein Weiterkommen wichtig sein sollte, dann würde ich über die Anschaffung eines Buches nachdenken. Mein Favorit ist "Software Engeneering" von Ian Sommerville und "UML 2.0 Das umfassende Handbuch", den Autoren weiß ich jetzt nicht auswendig, aber es ist im Gallileo Verlag erschienen.

Grüße


----------



## Gast (18. Nov 2008)

Komposition wäre imho besser, Profil ohne user sollte es nicht geben, ein User besteht unter anderem aus seinem Profil, ohne ist er nciht vollständig, ein Profil kann nur einem User zugeordnet werden, oder?


----------



## Oli (18. Nov 2008)

Sehe ich genauso


----------



## hdi (18. Nov 2008)

Also ich bin etwas verwirrt...

Ich hab mal ne Grafik gemalt, weil ich glaub mit diesen ganzen (z.T. gleich klingenden) Fremdwörtern kann
man schnell aneinander vorbei reden. 





So... Erstmal dachte ich eigentlich, dass Komposition und Aggregation nicht durch ihre Multiziplitäten definiert sind  ???:L 
Du sagst ja, eine Komposition ist es, wenn zB ein Konto *genau eine* Bankzugeordnet hat.

In der Uni hab ichs aber so mitbekommen:

Komposition = Das Objekt ist unverzichtbarer Teil des anderen Objekts.
Aggregation = Das Objekt kann Teil sein, muss aber nicht.

Wie gesagt, dabei ist die Anzahl der Entitäten noch *nicht festgelegt*. Ich dachte, dass im Bild bei (1) die Grafik
heisst, dass ein Auto 4 Reifen haben MUSS.

Und bei (2) MUSS ein Konto genau eine Bank haben, aber es sind *beides* gültige Kompositionen...
Ausserdem würde das meiner Meinung nach bedeuten, dass eine Komposition niemals eine Multiplizität von 0 haben darf, weil es eben diese Entität mindestens 1 mal geben MUSS. Es macht ja keinen Sinn zu sagen: Ein Auto MUSS 0 Küchen haben, zB.

Aggregation wäre dann (3), d.h. eine Sbahn KANN Fahrgäste haben, muss aber nicht. Und egal welche Zahl
man da hinschreibt (0 Gäste, 1 Gast, x Gäste) es ist immer ne Aggregation. Also ist ne Aggregation auch nicht
durch die Anzahl der Entitäten definiert.

So...das ist eigentlich mein Verständnis über den Unterschied zu Aggregation und Komposition. Du scheinst da anderer Meinung zu sein, und deshalb bitte ich da nochmal um Aufklärung. Sind meine Beispiele (1)-(3) nicht richtig?

Dann war die zweite Frage: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen* Assoziation* (Achtung, aufmerksam bleiben ) und Komposition/Aggregation.

Du sagst ja die Assoziation ist lediglich der Strich, d.h. eine Assoziation gibt es konkret so gar nicht, es ist immer entweder Komposition oder Aggregation. 
Aber das kann ja nicht sein, denn es gibt doch in UML auch so Diagramme wie bei Grafik (4).

Und ich frag mich jetzt:

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen *Assoziation* und *Aggregation* ? Denn nach meinem Verständnis, wie ich es euch oben geschildert habe, ist das irgendwie das gleiche...

Was würde konkret die Beziehung in meiner Grafik (4) bedeuten?

Also kA... sry wenn ich die Antworten jetzt falsch verstanden habe, aber wie ich sagte, ich bin verwirrt 

Das ist alles nicht so einfach und logisch wie man auf Anhieb denkt, finde ich.


----------



## Oli (18. Nov 2008)

du hast ne private Nachricht


----------



## diggaa1984 (19. Nov 2008)

is ne komposition zwingend immer 1-wertig? in meiner denkweise sagt sie nur aus, dass das eine nicht ohne dem anderen existieren kann. zerfällt ein teil der komposition is der rest nutzlos.

demzufolge wie schon erwähnt wurde. Nen Profil sollte nur existieren wenn es auch einen spieler dazu gibt.


----------

